# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Wasserstart

## marc1987

Hab ma ne frage kann mir jemand richtig erzhlen wie man einen wasserstart machen tut. Ich hatte es versucht aber nicht wirklich hin bekommen, hab zwar auch ein video aber nur auf Englisch und das verstehe ich nicht, weil ich nicht sehr gut englisch kann. Bitte um hilfe, damit ich auch ma grere Segel bei windstrke 6 fahren kann.

----------


## Redaktion

Hallo Marc,

hier findest Du eine Beschreibung und Fotos:
http://www.windsurfen-lernen.de/wasserstart.htm

Gre
Jrgen/Redaktion

----------


## marc1987

Danke fr den link

----------


## WE-Surfer

Der "Tipp" mit dem aufs Heck legen ist allerdings kaum noch praktikabel, da die neueren Boards alle zu kurz sind. Lerne lieber von Anfang an die richtige Technik: WEnn das Segel im Wasser liegt, mit dem Mast (am Topp! Hebelwirkung!) solange gegen den Wind schwimmen und ein wenig nach oben drcken, bis das Segel von alleine frei kommt. Wenn Du Kraft brauchst machst Du es falsch! Sobaldes frei kommt einmal nach Luv (zu Dir hin) ziehen und das Segel schwebt ber Dir. Geht, wenn Du es kannst, immer schneller und mit weniger Kraft als die "ich hieve es hinte aufs Brett und warte"-Geschichte. Viel Spa beim ben!

----------


## jogi1111

Hier noch ein paar weitere Tipps:

Fr Anfnger:
- die meisten Wasserstartanfnger haben groe Probleme, das Board whrend des Aufsteigens weiterhin auf Kurs zu halten. Deshalb: Erst den Beachstart in seichtem Wasser richtig lernen (insbesondere das Ausrichten des Boards), dann in immer tieferes Wasser gehen - und dann machst Du irgend wann automatisch einen Wasserstart.
- mit kleinem Segel und viel Wind klappt es viel einfacher, als mit grossem Segel und wenig Wind !
- bei Problemen, das Segel aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, kann eine Schwimmweste fr Dich und ein Stck Isolierschlauch fr das Ende des Gabelbaumes (als Auftriebshilfe), sehr ntzlich sein.

Fr Fortgeschrittene:
- Um insbesondere grere Segel aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, ist es hilfreich, den schon freien Mast in kurzen, schnellen Bewegungen auf und ab zu bewegen. Damit kommt das Schothorn i.d.R. schneller frei, ohne das man viel schwimmen mu.
- beim Aufsteigen kann man durchaus mit dem Segel Pumpbewegungen ausfhren, wenn der Wind nicht reicht. Richtig gepumpt, geht es dann doch.
- der Trick, bei wenig Wind den Mast und das Unterliek zu greifen, um das Segel weiter aufrecht stellen zu knnen, klappt bei greren Segeln oft nicht mehr. Hier hilft manchmal der Griff in den Trapeztampen (ggf. an die Startschot) und ans Unterliek.

Wer ein richtiger Wasserstart-Profi werden will, der muss ihn auch oft ben. Also fter mal reinfallen ! Am besten geht dies, wenn man schwierige Manver bt - dann ergibt sich das von selbst  :Wink: 


Gru  Jogi
__________________
Wer will, der kann, wer nicht will, mu. (Seneca)

----------


## royemunson

die zwei Knackpunkte denen ich Anfangs (leider) zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt hatte:

1. die Masthand strecken und Segel dichtholen, ABER beim Aufsteigen Druck auf die Masthand. Man muss so viel Druck wie mglich auf den Mastfu bekommen. Absolut falsch wre somit wie ein "Windschutzscheiben-Garfield" am Segel zu hngen und darauf zu warten raufgezogen zu werden. Somit ist der Wasserstart wie auch z.B. das Angleiten eine ziemlich aktive Geschichte, von allein geht ja leider eher wenig  :Wink:  Natrlich ist bei Starkwind die Geschichte einfacher, da muss man eher auf das richtige timing bezglich auffieren schauen...
2. Whrend des Aufsteigens das Brett mit dem hinteren Fu, den du ja vor die hinteren Schlaufen auf das Brett legst, unter deinen Arsch ziehen. Hilft extrem.

Fr den Ablauf: Dichtholen, Mastfu belasten und Brett untern Arsch ziehen passiert gleichzeitig, quasi in einem "Ruck".

Viel Glck!

----------


## Steve-O

Hier noch ein Tipp der Mir sehr geholfen hat.
Beim Aufsteigen sollte man sich vorstellen den Kopf zwischen Gabelbaum und Segel zu bekommen.
Dadurch bringst Du automatisch deinen Krperschwerpunkt ber die Boardmitte.
Oder stell dir vor dein Kinn wre mit einem Gummiband am Gabelbaum befestigt.
Klappt Super, probiere es aus.

Und natrlich wie schon gesagt wurde, Mastarm strecken und hinteres Bein anwinkeln. Das sind echt
Knackpunkte.

Viel Spa.

----------


## lordofchaos

> Der "Tipp" mit dem aufs Heck legen ist allerdings kaum noch praktikabel, da die neueren Boards alle zu kurz sind.



Da kann man sich damit behelfen, das man das Board mit einer Hand am Heck greift, und den Gabelbaum anstatt auf das Heck einfach auf den Arm legt und es somit aus dem Wasser drckt.

----------


## Amerigo

Wenn man den Mast schn aufs Board legt, dann reicht das vllig. Zum Starten dann wie "lordofchaos" schreibt.

Gruss

David

----------


## oldyeller

Was noch nicht erwhnt wurde ist, dass das board in einem 90 winkel ( oder etwas weiter abfallend ) zum wind stehen sollte. 
Der Mast liegt dann bei mir immer in lngsrichtung des boards, wenn das segel dann frei ist, hat es meist schon das bestreben von allein aufzusteigen. Als ausgangsposition habe ich die hand in fahrtrichtung am gabelbaum, und die andere am mast. Was passiert wenn ich das segel hochdrcke kann ich nicht so genau beschreiben, weil ich intuitiv mit der masthand umgreife, und mich vom segel hochziehen lasse. Je nachstrke des windes muss ich das segel kurz auffieren, um den druck rauszunehmen, bzw. aktiv abfallen, weil das board etwas anluvt. 

Am besten bt sich die ganze geschichte in knie bis hfttiefem wasser. Entscheidend fr mich waren das auffieren und das abfallen wenn man grade auf dem brett steht , sowie das positionieren des brettes im 90winkel zum wind, da das brett sonts zu stark anluvt.
Jedenfalls hat das wasserstart ben mit den beispielbildern aus dem forum, und einigen anderen videos gut geklappt.

----------


## Amerigo

> Entscheidend fr mich waren das auffieren und das abfallen wenn man grade auf dem brett steht , sowie das positionieren des brettes im 90winkel zum wind, da das brett sonts zu stark anluvt.



Das Board luvt nur an, wenn zu frh zu viel Gewicht aufs Heck kommt. Idealerweise luvt das Board beim Wasserstart berhaupt nicht an und drum achte ich drauf, dass die Boardnase eher etwas auf Raumwind ist.

Ein guter Trick beim Wasserstart ben ist auch, sich Punkte an Land zu merken, an denen man Mast und Board ausrichtet. Mast z.B. immer in Richtung Strandhuschen, oder Hgel am Horizont ... irgend sowas.

Gruss

David

----------

